# Hello Again



## David Gordon Burke (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello.  Long time no see.  In case anyone every asked 'whatever happened to...?' I thought I'd drop by to say hello and give an update.  Some of you might remember that on a long lost post about how to end writer's block I posted that 'being diagnosed with a serious disease' is one sure way of breaking that block, brushing away all the excuses and getting you on the fast track to writing that novel.  

The long and the short of it was that I was describing my particular case.  

(We interupt this broadcast to bring you this special announcement - STOP SMOKING FOOL!)

Anyway, without going into much detail, Cancer reared its ugly head.  Luckily it wasn't lung cancer so it was very treatable.  I did 4 months of Chemo which I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy... (who am I kidding, maybe I would)  and had a tumor removed.  I am going into the hospital next weekend for another and hopefully last operation and depending on the outcome of the pathology, I hope to be 100% cancer free and healthy.  

God in his infinite wisdom decided to give me one of the lesser cancers so that it wouldn't be lung cancer in 10 or 15 years.  I am now 6 months without a smoke.  Don't even get urges.  If I even smell tabacco smoke or see someone smoking on a TV program, I want to puke.

Needless to say, all of this put a major crimp in my style.  My plan for world conquest via Ebook sales took a major knock but I'm back in the saddle.  I am trying to finish up my latest collection called 'Mexican Mutts, Tequila Pups & Chili Dogs - News and True Stories of the Dogs of Mexico.  It was interesting to leave the project for so long and then come back to it.  The first story really got me right there when I re-read it a few nights ago.  

Anyway, I have missed Rockin and Rollin with you guys.  I hope to be in full swing in about 5 weeks.  With any luck the previously mentioned Ebook will by then be ready for release along with another of my series of Spanish Tutorials for teaching ESL.  Also planning to get it all up to the createspace site for print versions.  

Cheers and see you all soon.

David Gordon Burke


----------



## Schrody (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey David, I just thought about you the other day.  Hope everything will be fine, so you can be active here as you used to! We miss you!


----------



## Kingstonmike (Jul 14, 2014)

Although I don't know you yet...Glad to hear you are vertical and still on the right side of the grass...You sound like a great guy...


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Jul 14, 2014)

Kingstonmike said:


> ...You sound like a great guy...



Actually, I'm a total pain in the tukhus.  Once upon a time I thought I was wrong, but I was mistaken.  

Thanks for the wishes.  

David Gordon Burke


----------



## Schrody (Jul 14, 2014)

David Gordon Burke said:


> Actually, I'm a total pain in the tukhus.
> 
> David Gordon Burke



No, you're not


----------



## Bishop (Jul 14, 2014)

Glad to hear things are looking better for you, man! Go finish kicking cancer's butt so you can come hang with us, all right?


----------



## dale (Jul 14, 2014)

Schrody said:


> No, you're not



no, really. he kind of is. but we like him, anyway.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Jul 14, 2014)

dale said:


> no, really. he kind of is. but we like him, anyway.



HAHA.  Thanks.  
It's totally not within my range to tell a lie.  Pees off a lot of people.  So be it.  
This experience hasn't really mellowed me too much.  I realize that an opinion is only an opinion.  Besides, what can you do if most everyone insists on being wrong most of the time?  HAHA.  

Just kidding.  Gonna stop now while I'm ahead.  It's good to be back.  Thanks again for the support.  

David Gordon Burke


----------



## dale (Jul 14, 2014)

David Gordon Burke said:


> HAHA.  Thanks.
> It's totally not within my range to tell a lie.  Pees off a lot of people.  So be it.
> This experience hasn't really mellowed me too much.  I realize that an opinion is only an opinion.  Besides, what can you do if most everyone insists on being wrong most of the time?  HAHA.
> 
> ...



lol. no. i'm serious. we've disagreed before, but i always found you a very likable fella. sorry you had to go through all that and glad you're getting better.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 14, 2014)

dale said:


> no, really. he kind of is. but we like him, anyway.



Yeah, well, neither you dale, neither me are a sunshine  It's okay to be a pain in the neck, sometimes, but I don't think anyone here is annoying all the time


----------



## dale (Jul 14, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Yeah, well, neither you dale, neither me are a sunshine  It's okay to be a pain in the neck, sometimes, but I don't think anyone here is annoying all the time


no, really....remember that asian guy? he WAS pretty much annoying all the time.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2014)

So... smoking doesn't actually stunt growths? (b'dum-bah!) Ok. Bad one. Anyway, glad you didn't get one of the bad ones. Welcome back.


----------



## belthagor (Jul 14, 2014)

Surgery is not a very safe thing, if you want medical advice I am completely sure that the anesthesia they use damages the heart muscle somewhat.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 14, 2014)

dale said:


> no, really....remember that asian guy? he WAS pretty much annoying all the time.



You mean Viktorius? I just ignore that kind of people, and sooner or later, they'll stop. Besides, he's not active anymore, and I was referring to active members


----------



## Schrody (Jul 14, 2014)

belthagor said:


> Surgery is not a very safe thing, if you want medical advice I am completely sure that the anesthesia they use damages the heart muscle somewhat.



Seriously? That's the first time I heard something like that. I only once had an anesthesia and it was local - I was awake. My biggest fear when it comes to full anesthesia is that I'll feel everything, but doctors won't know.


----------



## dale (Jul 14, 2014)

belthagor said:


> Surgery is not a very safe thing, if you want medical advice I am completely sure that the anesthesia they use damages the heart muscle somewhat.


every drug out there damages something. the question is...does the "damage" justify itself.


----------



## Bishop (Jul 14, 2014)

dale said:


> no, really....remember that asian guy? he WAS pretty much annoying all the time.





Schrody said:


> You mean Viktorius? I just ignore that kind of people, and sooner or later, they'll stop. Besides, he's not active anymore, and I was referring to active members



Ah, I miss Viktorius. I loved how much he knew his opinion was ridiculous because he would always PS everything with: "I'm serious." I loved the little debates we had...


----------



## Schrody (Jul 14, 2014)

dale said:


> every drug out there damages something. the question is...does the "damage" justify itself.



Well if you have to choose between an operation that could save/improve your life with a little side effect, or death/life in pain, I think most of us would choose the former. It's not a prefect system, but I think it's way better than few centuries ago where the only anesthesia was alcohol.


----------



## Bishop (Jul 14, 2014)

belthagor said:


> Surgery is not a very safe thing, if you want medical advice I am completely sure that the anesthesia they use damages the heart muscle somewhat.



While it's true there's risks in surgery, there's a very small chance of permanent damage from anesthesia alone. Plus, you need to remember: Patient vitals are monitored at all times during surgery, and surgeries with anesthesia are done on over 25-30 million Americans each year, and until we get some kind of Star Trek tech from Dr. Crusher's lab, the methods being used are the top of the line, tried and true, and the best and safest available.

You know, unless he's going to a black market organ transplant.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 14, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Ah, I miss Viktorius. I loved how much he knew his opinion was ridiculous because he would always PS everything with: "I'm serious." I loved the little debates we had...



What always amazed me was the people's will to answer his questions, I quit after his first or second thread.


----------



## Bishop (Jul 14, 2014)

Schrody said:


> ... few centuries ago where the only anesthesia was alcohol.



Ah, I miss my days as a leech medic.

What? No, uhm. Oh... uhm... I am NOT a time traveler. There is no reason to think that I'm a time traveler >.> No reason at  all.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 14, 2014)

Doc Brown, what have you gotten into this time?


----------



## dale (Jul 14, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Well if you have to choose between an operation that could save/improve your life with a little side effect, or death/life in pain, I think most of us would choose the former. It's not a prefect system, but I think it's way better than few centuries ago where the only anesthesia was alcohol.



laudanum was actually perfect. opium and alcohol? that's like heaven. i mean...throw a couple 19 year old girls in. it's heaven.
alcohol, opium, and 19 year old girls. perfect cure for everything.


----------



## belthagor (Jul 14, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Seriously? That's the first time I heard something like that. I only once had an anesthesia and it was local - I was awake. My biggest fear when it comes to full anesthesia is that I'll feel everything, but doctors won't know.



If you or anyone you know has ever had pain, from lets say a sprain, or a broken bone, or from even after surgery, didn't you wonder why you or that someone else was given opiates instead of anesthesia (to take outside of the clinic). Anesthesia makes you feel absolutely no pain, no matter what level of pain you may be feeling, right? From surgery some people would even ask a Doctor for Anesthesia pills, which do not exist.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't get your point. Anesthesia is not cheap, you need to have an experience with it, get the right dosage, and it's definitely not for something "minor" like a broken leg. It's almost impossible for an ordinary man to give one without the knowledge and apparatus. It's also a state of unconsciousness, and I don't think anyone would like to be that way for, let's say a month. I never thought it's 100% safe, but I didn't know it leaves some side effects other than nausea after waking, etc.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 14, 2014)

dale said:


> laudanum was actually perfect. opium and alcohol? that's like heaven. i mean...throw a couple 19 year old girls in. it's heaven.
> alcohol, opium, and 19 year old girls. perfect cure for everything.



If it were so perfect, why did they stop giving it?


----------



## dale (Jul 14, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I don't get your point. Anesthesia is not cheap, you need to have an experience with it, get the right dosage, and it's definitely not for something "minor" like a broken leg. It's almost impossible for an ordinary man to give one without the knowledge and apparatus. It's also a state of unconsciousness, and I don't think anyone would like to be that way for, let's say a month. I never thought it's 100% safe, but I didn't know it leaves some side effects other than nausea after waking, etc.



 oh no. i really know how to provide certain types of anesthetics better than some PHDs. pain is always relative. that's the truth.


----------



## dale (Jul 14, 2014)

Schrody said:


> If it were so perfect, why did they stop giving it?



because laudanum was self-administered. they did away with all that.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 14, 2014)

dale said:


> oh no. i really know how to provide certain types of anesthetics better than some PHDs. pain is always relative. that's the truth.



I agree pain is relative, but as you may know how to give an anesthesia/anesthetics, what do you think what's the number of ordinary folks with no medical training like myself that can do the exact same thing?


----------



## Schrody (Jul 14, 2014)

dale said:


> because laudanum was self-administered. they did away with all that.



So it had bigger side effects than today's anesthesia. Side effects we know of.


----------



## dale (Jul 14, 2014)

Schrody said:


> So it had bigger side effects than today's anesthesia. Side effects we know of.



lol. i don't know. i just do the crap and like it. i don't analyze it.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 14, 2014)

dale said:


> lol. i don't know. i just do the crap and like it. i don't analyze it.



No, of course. We got a little carried away with discussion.


----------



## dale (Jul 15, 2014)

everytime i see this thread i think of that lionel richie song "hello" for some reason. remember that video in the 80s? it had this blind
chick who sculpted his face, but the bust really didn't look much like lionel richie, but people pretended it did just to humor the blind chick?


----------



## Schrody (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah, I know, and that song and video are blah. This is much better version


----------



## dale (Jul 15, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Yeah, I know, and that song and video are blah. This is much better version



ha ha. that's actually really cool. but it needs a different singer. like a jack white tin can vocal type singer.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello All,

As I mentioned earlier, I still have another operation to deal with.  Word came down yesterday.  I go into the hospital on Sunday and they operate on Monday.  I will be about a month in recovery.  It was fun dropping by this week.  I may be able to post from my Hospital bed sometime next week.

Thanks for the words of support.

BTW - You should check out this vid.  The hospital I will be in is just out of this world.  
If it weren't for the fact that they are going to cut a damn piece out of me, it would be like staying in a 5 star hotel.  HAHA.  

[video=youtube;q-K1S9wLob4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-K1S9wLob4[/video]

David Gordon Burke


----------



## Schrody (Jul 18, 2014)

David, you'll be in our minds, and we all hope you're gonna recover soon!


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Sep 9, 2014)

Anyone following the continuing challenge of my recovery from health problems with be A.  Glad to know that my latest treatment is a walk in the park and B. sad to hear that upon returning to work, I was promptly fired.  How many ways can you say, Sons of bitches?  

Anyway, I am in the process of looking for a new job so that´s why I haven´t been around much.  

I also managed to finish another of my English language tutorial Ebooks and publish to Amazon.  One of these days I´m going to see that big THOUSAND PESO deposit into my bank acount.  2 years and waiting.  HAHA.

Somewhere down the line I will post my ex-bosses email so all my WF friends can send him a nasty letter about what a SOB he is to fire someone just recovering from a serious illness.  Cover the man head to toe in Preparation H and he would disapear.

Later,  will post new stuff and generally be a pain in the butt in the very near future.


David Gordon Burke


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi David.

We've not met but judging from the posts you seem to be pretty popular around here. Just wanted to say Hi and maybe we'll be crossing paths in the near future. :hi:

                                                            Mustard

PS-Don't you just love big business? 8-[


----------



## Schrody (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh, I'm sorry you lost your job. You're better without that low life of a boss. Who knows what could you expect from him if you weren't sick? Good luck with the operation and finding a new job! We're here for you!


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Sep 11, 2014)

Thankfully there are no more operations.  This is a simple vaccine that is applied 6 times.  Then it´s just check ups.  Thank God.

DGB


----------



## Schrody (Sep 11, 2014)

David Gordon Burke said:


> Thankfully there are no more operations.  This is a simple vaccine that is applied 6 times.  Then it´s just check ups.  Thank God.
> 
> DGB



Then I thankfully misunderstood you


----------

